

Lint - On demand laundry - Looking for Cofounders - lilbff
http://lintapp.com

======
jcr
Considering the number of dry cleaners and laundromats, this seems like an
excellent idea. Good luck!

~~~
lilbff
Thanks! Yeah, we'll use partnerships with existing laundromats and cleaners.
Lint is the interface and delivery system between cleaner and consumer.

